# Charger Recomendations



## pigpen22 (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello all, I am looking to get a charger that has charge and discarge (Cycleable) with a decent discharge rate. And I would hope it could give the #'s on screen as well. I know CE Turbos are pretty much the best at this, and I used to have one but had to sell it due to funding issues at the time. I need a decent charger, at a good price. Do you have any suggestions. I will be charging 3300's with this. Thanks for your time.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If money is an issue, pick up a used T30 or T35 for about $150-$200 range.

The LRP Pulsar competition is a pretty good unit but only discharges up to 10 amps, but it does have a motor run function, they sell for about $160-180 new I believe.

Some of the higher end Integy chargers will now discharge at 20 and 30 amps.

If money is not an issue get the Futaba $400 (discharges up to 40 amps) or the CE Turbo 35GFX (discharges at up to 35 amps) $399


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

The Turbo 35's and the new GFX are top of the line and just a overall awesome charger but they can be a bit pricey. As erock said you can get a used turbo 30-35 in the 150-200 range. For the best charger for the least amount of money the New LRP Pulsar 2 is great. You can run your motors on it you can charge you 3300s cycle discharge everything. I forgot the exact rate of discharge but i know you cant do it at 30amps such as the turbos. Another good charger is a Novak Millenium Pro. It can charge and dishcarge your 3300's i dont think it will can run a motor though. You can pick up theese chargers Brand new at the same price of a used turbo so you wont have to worry about what condition or it crapping out on you. plus LRP has there new lifetime warranty so thats a plus as well. Of course you will still need a power supply for theese chargers. I would suggest the LRP Pulsar 2


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If you have a DC power source then by all means go with the guys above and look for a good used T30/35. If AC/DC is a must then check out Integies 16x7v6 which can discharge at up to 30 amps and you can pick up for around $175 new.


----------



## pigpen22 (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks guys, it has been a while since I have had the need for a great charger, and I know technology has grown by leaps and bounds over the last couple years, I thought that there might be something cheaper out there by now


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

the Integy is nice, the CDC is nice, the CE T30/35's are great too. All between 199~399, but online/used between 150~300 ish.

there a good handful of 9 button T30's out there for like 150/170 these days..

keep one of those at home.. and take a LRP, Pitbull or Novak to the track with a simple discharger paired up (depends on models if you want .90 per cell or 0).

Tekins are nice if you can find them for a good price... decent lil chargers, and now that Tekin is back, upgrading is no problem for 3300 capacities.

Good luck.


----------



## pigpen22 (Mar 22, 2002)

You guys are just FULL of good info  As for right now, I have an old Orion Charger, and a Hitec Charger. I still kick myself for getting rid of my CE, but I needed the cash at that point. I told the guy (local sale) that if he ever wanted to get rid of it, that I wanted it back.


----------



## fly442 (Aug 12, 2004)

*charger*

does anybody have any info on the ce linear turbocharger charger. i was told it is the same thing as a turbo 30. thanks fly442


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

The linear turbo discharged packs at 4 amps and single cells at 10 amps. It was made before the tan case turbo 30 many years ago. After the Tan case turbo 30 came what most call the indycar turbo 30.


----------

